# Who uses cab kits ?



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Got an open cab and was thinking about cutting a plexi glass for rear window and buy one of them

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bobcat-Cab-Encl...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a6539255f#ht_1996wt_754

anyone uses this setup and how do u like it is it worth buying ? does it fog up bad or no etc and if you have heat or not


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

We have 2 on machines and they are right from bobcat and they look identical to those. They fit excellent and are a nice product. Personally I do not like looking through the vinyl window as everything is blurred a little and it makes visibility tough especially while its snowing and the window has water droplets running all over it.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

SNO-PRO;1284461 said:


> We have 2 on machines and they are right from bobcat and they look identical to those. They fit excellent and are a nice product. Personally I do not like looking through the vinyl window as everything is blurred a little and it makes visibility tough especially while its snowing and the window has water droplets running all over it.


Do you have heat installed on the machine ?


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes on both machines


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

blk90s13;1284027 said:


> Got an open cab and was thinking about cutting a plexi glass for rear window and buy one of them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bobcat-Cab-Encl...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a6539255f#ht_1996wt_754
> 
> anyone uses this setup and how do u like it is it worth buying ? does it fog up bad or no etc and if you have heat or not


Look @ www.cabdepot.com reasonable glass enclosures for the do-it-yourselfer


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

magnum1;1285683 said:


> Look @ www.cabdepot.com reasonable glass enclosures for the do-it-yourselfer


you gotta have real deep pockets for that place


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

blk90s13;1285709 said:


> you gotta have real deep pockets for that place


Just had a sims cab enclosure installed on a case 440 series 3 total installed cost was
$ 4,300.00 w/heat. I know it's rather expensive but come winter it'll be worth every penny.
Also installed a CD/DVD player w/sirus radio at the same time. The older you get the more creature comforts you desire.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

blk90s13;1284027 said:


> Got an open cab and was thinking about cutting a plexi glass for rear window and buy one of them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bobcat-Cab-Encl...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a6539255f#ht_1996wt_754
> 
> anyone uses this setup and how do u like it is it worth buying ? does it fog up bad or no etc and if you have heat or not


Did you find what you where looking for ?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nope I didn't look hard yet


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

you could buy the soft cover with door and replace the vinyl with plexiglass on the same frame if that is a problem. I also didn't like looking through the vinyl door
steve


----------

